# Ashamed (need critics)



## wannabe photographer (Aug 18, 2018)

Well,this is some of my works.Please give my your critics.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 18, 2018)

View attachment 162001 View attachment 162001


----------



## Designer (Aug 18, 2018)

(very briefly)

Rail yard has possibilities.

Chess game needs better frame.

Other three are nothing special.

If I may make a suggestion; please post only one photograph per thread.  Please search the forums for a thread about how to post for critique.  Read that thread and do that. 

For much more detailed critique, post one photograph and give the specifics, as outlined in that thread. 

What I look for is; what you tried to portray, what you did to get the image, what specific gear you used, and ask at least one considered question in your original post.

Otherwise, you're wasting my time and yours.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 18, 2018)

All of them are far too busy.  Yes, I agree the railroad shot has a lot of potential.  But the skyline adds needless clutter and the sky itself detracts from the intended subject.  They pretty much suffer from the affliction I call Unclear Subject Identification.  My eyes wander around looking for the intended subject.  Is it the bridge or the people on it?  The guy walking, the bus or the girl wearing the backpack?  And the musician just disappears into the people seated behind him.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 19, 2018)

I like the first photo, of the two young couples sitting on the bridge members...kind of a nice, voyeuristic vibe going on. Lots to look at in the shot. The couples on the bridge shot is, I think, the best of these pictures.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2018)

I like the bridge best. If you'd cropped the chess one abit tighter to the 3 players/observer, it would be nicer IMO.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 19, 2018)

Thank you all,i will try to improve my techink.Guess i have problem with separating point of focus in my photos and there is just to much going on in my photos.I didn't understand very well comment about sky because my english is not so good.Do i need to crop the sky.From now one i will post only one photo per thread.


----------



## Designer (Aug 19, 2018)

wannabe photographer said:


> Thank you all,i will try to improve my techink.Guess i have problem with separating point of focus in my photos and there is just to much going on in my photos.


Photographic composition is something many people have trouble with.  Try to find books from which to study composition.  If you have a free public library, begin there, and then search the internet.  This will take some time and effort, so keep working at it.

I chose two of your shots to show you how I would crop them.  Others might choose to do something different.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks Designer,this was my first shot but consider that third guy was out of focus i post other photo.Maybe i should stick with first photo.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 20, 2018)

.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 20, 2018)

1 and 4 are interesting to me. the rest are meh, imho.  but all need a bit of extra contrast in the processing/conversion.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for advice Braineack,I hope i will be better with time.


----------



## Rick Waldroup (Aug 20, 2018)

Trust me, you are on the right path.  I have looked at other postings by you and you are certainly going the right direction with your street photography.  Do not worry too much about the shots being_ too busy._  Most street photos are busy, haphazard glimpses of life.  The cropping suggestions by others are good and you will eventually learn when to crop and when not to crop.  Your style is coming along nicely.  Keep at it.

The only thing I would change is I would not title the photos.  With my street photography, I usually title the photos with simply where it was shot and when it was shot.  Let the viewer use their imagination to interpret the photo.  If you have shot it right, your message will be conveyed by the image alone.  That is not to say that certain images should not have captions- every photo is different- but I simply do not try to influence the viewer as to what my interpretation of the photo is.


----------



## weepete (Aug 20, 2018)

As pointed out they could be tighter compositonally, but I see good elements in each of those shots. 

There's some nice structure around the people in the first with the bridge. Interesting foregound elements with the rails in the second. They guy's playing chess on the street is cool in the third. I like the lighting in the third and the forth looks like an interesting charicter. 

So quite easily, I can see why you took these shots, which I think all have decent subject material. A little bit of spit and polish on composition, framing and you'll be there I think.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks Rick,weepete.thanks a lot.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 20, 2018)

You will continue to get better if you work at your shooting. I see potential. Do not be discouraged! Keep taking photos!


----------



## wannabe photographer (Aug 21, 2018)

thanks Darrel


----------

